# Installing a PID



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

Probably a question done to death on here but....

Having had a second hand silvia for a few months I am not particularly convinced by the consistency of the extraction and am thinking about installing a PID. But given the expense I am interested in views on the cheaper solutions. The mecoffee interests me but the product seems hit and miss on quality.

Be great to get some feedback from those who have used various solutions.

Cheers


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

gladdice said:


> Probably a question done to death on here but....
> 
> Having had a second hand silvia for a few months I am not particularly convinced by the consistency of the extraction and am thinking about installing a PID. But given the expense I am interested in views on the cheaper solutions. The mecoffee interests me but the product seems hit and miss on quality.
> 
> ...


I've had a mecoffee in my silvia for almost 2 years now, the only problem I found is there were a few bugs in the updated version of the mebarista app, I rolled back to V4.Beta22 and it all works a treat.

The best £100 you can spend on your Silvia (IMHO) and it will make a huge difference to your consistency, no more temp surfing and the ability to play around with pre infusion and brew temps etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I also had Silvia with mecoffee and it is great


----------



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks both, good to get some positive feedback


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

I had an absolute nightmare with the guy.

2 faulty PIds and took months to get back to me.

I ended up with a refund 4 months after I got it.

He did write to me explaining that he had started to outsource the work and that quality had been hit and crap parts were being used.

He said that going forward he was going to fix this issue and make sure it would not happen again.

If I started again I would have got a different more reliable PID

Maybe an Auber so similar

Maybe he has fixed the issues.


----------



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

GaryG said:


> I had an absolute nightmare with the guy.
> 
> 2 faulty PIds and took months to get back to me.
> 
> ...


That is a shame, did you end up with another PID?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

gladdice said:


> That is a shame, did you end up with another PID?


He offered me another but I said no.


----------



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

GaryG said:


> He offered me another but I said no.


what about another brand?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

gladdice said:


> what about another brand?


Not got around to it yet but will


----------



## Frank16 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi guys - new here!! Any alternatives out there to Auber or mecoffee? Thanks!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The alternative is to buy from China XMT7100 (220V ver.) or similar, PT100 sensor and 25A SSR. Of course you will need and some silicone wires, 1/32 din alu case and time to do it, but that is the cheapest option. If you don't have time to invest in this you can buy from here all this prepared and set-up for you as a kit for 90 GBP (MR.Shades PID kit)

BR


----------



## Frank16 (Sep 24, 2018)

Great thanks for the information!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Frank16 said:


> Great thanks for the information!


Can heartily recommend the MrShades PID. The copious instructions & aftercare service are worth the price alone.


----------



## Frank16 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks again guys... Mr Shades it is! Just have to find a machine now!


----------

